# Battenkill



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

Just wondering if any one on here had done the races on Saturday and what they thought?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I raced the Cat 4 white group.. Course was in great condition with a lot fewer wheel swallowing holes than last year. However the deep loose sand/dirt with golf ball sized rocks in a few of the sections certainly made it interesting. Saw a few bikes go sideways.. The dust was an issue for a bunch of people I guess. 

I'm happy with how I did physically. Got dropped from the pack because of poor positioning but I still managed a 34min improvement over last year. 3:06.. not bad IMO.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Legit time*

Congrats. 3:06 would have won the Green 55+ Cat 5. I thought the traffic control was excellent and noticed the deep sand when plowing through it on a couple of the roads. My time was 19 minutes off the leader and I was ecstatic.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

I live close to the route, watched you guys go by, no rain or snow=no potholes and mucho dust, then I went to Saratoga on saturday eve, all these race bikes on racks all over town, I would be in bed after a race like that!!! Greg Lemond was around on Sunday also..


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I wanted to drive up (from Albany area) and take some photos and such, but family obligations got in the way (damn in-laws and their birthdays!).
Anyone take some good photos?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Tour of the Battenkill 2012 - KSJ Photo 

I bought a shot of myself from here.. 

Couple other galleries have popped up but it'll take a few days for people to get them up I imagine.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. Local Albany paper had some shots too. Was wondering if any forum members took some pics.
Tour de Battenkill - Times Union


----------



## retrosticks (Nov 8, 2010)

this was my first time to the Battenkill and it trully lived up to its reputation, I did cat 4 pink, finished 3:28, and spent about 7 minutes on the side of the road batteling quad cramps, I need to start eating earlier next year. Overall it is a great race.


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

That was my first ever road race. Finished in 3:55 in the Cat 5 35+ pink. I was really questioning my sanity in the last 12 miles! I was out of water and so thirsty I was eyeballing bottles laying on the side of the road when the 3rd feed popped up and I got a half bottle of cold water which really saved my ass. Hope to do it again next year!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting guys. Good stuff!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Here are the few photos my GF and friends took..

https://plus.google.com/photos/1076...s/5731641829551850705?authkey=CLD_vd3_tdaG5AE


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Great race and great day. Was Cat 5 Blue U35 in 3:11 -- first time racing it and looking forward to next year -- now time to get ready for Hunter Mountain Classic in mid-May


----------



## jamesfifield (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought the whole event was great: Pro/Am was well organized and the Sunday race was super to watch.
I loved the coffee truck in the expo, does anyone know who was running it?


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*That was Speedwell from Millburn NJ*

Just talked to a guy who drank beer on top of the truck and watched the finishes on Saturday after the Cat3 finished at 12:45pm. He got his front wheel taken out on the top of Stage Rd, crashed, dropped his chain and finished three minutes off.

I had an "Eddy" and an espresso from the truck before my race.


----------

